# Samsung fascinate/CM7 based issues...



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with speaker phone not working properly? The people calling hear an extremely poor quality echo of themselves. Random reboots, seemed to not have a lag fix, so there were lots of battery pulls while trying to unlock. Etc.

Gonna go ahead and go back to what I was running before for now at least.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I'm pretty much wondering if anyone else is having these issues, mainly the speakerphone and reboots, or know what might cause/fix this. I tried the cm7 and also powerwashed and have the exact same issues on both.


----------



## Dynomike (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Elvis!

All MTD-based roms (CM7/MIUI/TSM PoolParty/VanillaGB) share a lot of these common problems as they all use JT's (excellent) kernal/code. It's quite the feat that JT got MTD (ext4 file structure) to work at all, converting from the previous RTS-based file structure that Samsung uses (Touchwiz). Some of the (common) problems I've found:

Unusable speakerphone
Initial-use audio volume issues
Random keyboard pop-ups
Data drop-out needing toggling to reset

However the MTD-based roms make most of our phones fly and the features they offer make it well worth some of these minor inconveniences. Hope this helps!


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes! It helps a lot! Thanks, I, personally don't care of these features but this is for my wife and she ALWAYS uses speaker-phone lol So, am I wanting a touchwiz/rts based rom then? I.e. basic, deodexed/zipaligned?


----------



## Dynomike (Sep 18, 2011)

The simple answer is just to Odin the stock Touchwiz ED05 rom and call it a day. Everything on the phone will work at that point. There are leaner/newer versions of leaked TW out there though (such as Powerwashed ED05 ~ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1242747) if you want a lot of the bloatware/Bing taken out. Moreover, TSM has an Rom based off of Powerwashed (TSM Resurrection ~ http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6073-Rom-9.23.11-EH09-TSM-Resurrection-0.1-*initial-release), with instructions on how to go from Powerwashed to that.

FYI, stock ED05 is froyo (android 2.2) based while the leaked TW versions that I posted are gingerbread (Android 2.3) based.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

My speaker phone was working fine last time I tried to use it. I'm on TSM Pool Party 1.4.1 with glitch kernel


----------



## Dynomike (Sep 18, 2011)

I stand corrected, having never used the glitch kernel or TSM Pool Party. I should try both, thx.


----------

